# R E S I N



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

64 IMPALA BENCH SEAT 










G-BODY










59-60 CRUISER SKIRTS










63-64 SKIRTS










65-66 SKIRTS










63-64 UPTOP










BOOTY KITS (ALSO HAVE THE CADDY SMOOTHIE)










BOOTS (55-57 BEL AIR, 58 IMAPALA, 59-60 IMPALA, 62 IMPALA, 63-64 IMPALA, CAN GET MAKE IF NEEDED 61 IMPALA, 65-66 IMPALA, AND G-BODY BOOT SOON)










BOMB VISOR $5










1975 CAPRICE/IMPALA FRONT
$15











*boots $5 
*

*uptops $7
*impala 1959 - 1960
1962 - 1966 


lecab uptop
1955 - 1957 bel air uptop
1971 - 1975 caprice up top

(WORKING ON 58 AND 61 IMPALA UPTOPS AND G-BODY UPTOP)

*bench seats $7
*1964 impala
g body bench seat

*booty kits $5
*

*skirts $5

PM ME FOR ORDERS OR IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS
*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: crisp bubble free shit very very very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

whats the price on the front clip???


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I needs that goody bench seat a up top and some skirts fa sho!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: crisp bubble free shit very very very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> whats the price on the front clip???


$15


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bout time clean shit people's need  I'ma hit you up in a pm later


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

YEah thats nice stuff will the cruzers work on a 58 ??


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

proce of bomb visor? what year bomb?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

DTAT2 said:


> YEah thats nice stuff will the cruzers work on a 58 ??


The 58 are different but if u want them I'll get some made


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its goin down now!!! I could use a bunch of that stuff . . . Great job keeping the hobby goin, this is gonna make alot of peoples cars come out waayy cleaner . . .and inspire more creativity!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> The 58 are different but if u want them I'll get some made


 Yes i would like to have some How much they gonna run


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Its goin down now!!! I could use a bunch of that stuff . . . Great job keeping the hobby goin, this is gonna make alot of peoples cars come out waayy cleaner . . .and inspire more creativity!


 Spoken with true wisdom well dun well dun :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$ *Time to get me some loot *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

your gonna be busy:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

how much is the 75 nose?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> how much is the 75 nose?


$15


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ROLY HOOKED IT UP GUYS....THEY ARE NICE CRISP CASTS!! buy em up!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

uffinlaced my order


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How much for the bomb visor?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

MKD904 said:


> How much for the bomb visor?


visor - $4


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> uffinlaced my order


will ship out tomorrow


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> ROLY HOOKED IT UP GUYS....THEY ARE NICE CRISP CASTS!! buy em up!!


thanks hocknberry glad you're happy with your order and sorry for the mix up homie lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll take 3 of the bomb visors....What is the pay pal and total to zip 92833?

Thanks.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you take Paypal? If so, pm it to me and I'll order right now.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Parts look clean! Who made the masters?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn man, nice work! I'm sure I'll have an order for you soon.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Do you take Paypal? If so, pm it to me and I'll order right now.


Yea go just pm me what u need


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

jevries said:


> Parts look clean! Who made the masters?[/QUOTE
> 
> I got some stuff from my homeboys and I had some stuff layin around as well


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> damn man, nice work! I'm sure I'll have an order for you soon.


x2 definately have an order placed soon. You'll be a busy mofo!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Lookin for a dually enybody want to sell me one?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You take money orders I don't have pay pal yet?


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wassup with them 58 skirts??


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got my stuff today brotha...thanks!!! excellent quality stuff here guys .....
:biggrin:got my next order ready when u get them uptops done


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> x2 definately have an order placed soon. You'll be a busy mofo!


let me know im ready



DTAT2 said:


> Wassup with them 58 skirts??


give me a chance to get more rubber i'll get them dont by next weekend



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:got my stuff today brotha...thanks!!! excellent quality stuff here guys .....
> :biggrin:got my next order ready when u get them uptops done


glad you're happy homie ok i'll let you know once they're ready


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave: Don't forget my 58 uptop...


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wave: Don't forget my 58 uptop...


 :thumbsup:X2


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:got my stuff today brotha...thanks!!! excellent quality stuff here guys .....
> :biggrin:got my next order ready when u get them uptops done


no prob homie just let me know


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Parts look good gonna have to order some stuff


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wave: Don't forget my 58 uptop...


TTT for pics of said uptop. We've heard to positive feedback, now lets see the pics so we can get our order on?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Which 64 do the bench seat fit amt or revell?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for pics of said uptop. We've heard to positive feedback, now lets see the pics so we can get our order on?



Hopefully the master will be don't next week along with the gbody uptop

ALL PRICES POSTED HERE ON THE THREAD ALREADY INCLUDE SHIPPING


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

EVIL C said:


> Which 64 do the bench seat fit amt or revell?


They fit any of them I believe


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

need (1) 64 bench seat, (2) 64 uptops 
please pm paypal addy and total.

how long for the lecab uptop?
if their ready I'd like one of them too.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good shot for the homie Roly!!! Buy this stuff up!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ARE THEY ALL 2 PART MOLDS?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What up with the 58 and levant up top? Waitin on those b4 I place my order


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Roly,do you have a bomb truck swamp cooler?


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

payment was sent raul lmk if you received it


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:drama: Whats up woodgrain? how you doing man??


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ricezart said:


> :drama: Whats up woodgrain? how you doing man??


im good man n you


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

sr.woodgrain said:


> im good man n you


doing good man, I need to text you for info,


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up homie sent u a payment n i havent got a responed from you n two week just wondering were my stuff is at lkm homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I shot you a pm about a side swamp cooler,I take it you don't have any as you haven't responded.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I shot ROLY ROZAY a PM about a grip of parts listed with shipping qustion and said I had paypal ready one the spot, that was first day this was posted, and still no reply! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I really wanted/need those parts :twak:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I shot you a pm about a side swamp cooler,I take it you don't have any as you haven't responded.


Naw homie don't have any yet


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Woods said:


> I shot ROLY ROZAY a PM about a grip of parts listed with shipping qustion and said I had paypal ready one the spot, that was first day this was posted, and still no reply! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I really wanted/need those parts :twak:


Haven't got nothin from u homie everybody that's hit me up I've wrote back and orders been shipped out maybe some with delays but they've been shipped so far everybody that's ordered has had no complains so pm what you need and I'll get bak to u


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Post up when you have the '58 uptops ready; I wanna get in on one of those.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Post up when you have the '58 uptops ready; I wanna get in on one of those.


as soon as i get them i'll post them homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: I'm off tomorrow so I'll try to post up the stuff I got from you. I need to get a few bodies painted so the '63 will be one of them.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Hay ROLY, got my shipment in today and Wow!  those are nice,and thanks for the extras


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks bro! got the parts today


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

U puttin' out some nice product homie! Look 4 a PM from me within the next 2 days fa' sho'!!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I got my parts in the mail today THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!! parts are clean I'll be back for more SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

whats up brotha...got my stuff in today....great stuff!!! will be back for more when you got some new resin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

still looking for 2- 68 Caprice hard top models. PM ME.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pay pal standing buy! where getting closer to what i've been asking everybody for, for the last 110 years..
62 impy skirts..for the revel and the amt 62. and for the resin wagon 62..(got a pencil)? 67 impy skirts for the amt and the resin wagon.. 68, 69 and 70 skirts...and up top and boot for a 70 impala...that's a good start..I'll pm you when you tell me too...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: ...... :thumbsup:



Hydrohype said:


> pay pal standing buy! where getting closer to what i've been asking everybody for, for the last 110 years..
> 62 impy skirts..for the revel and the amt 62. and for the resin wagon 62..(got a pencil)? 67 impy skirts for the amt and the resin wagon.. 68, 69 and 70 skirts...and up top and boot for a 70 impala...that's a good start..I'll pm you when you tell me too...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> pay pal standing buy! where getting closer to what i've been asking everybody for, for the last 110 years..
> 62 impy skirts..for the revel and the amt 62. and for the resin wagon 62..(got a pencil)? 67 impy skirts for the amt and the resin wagon.. 68, 69 and 70 skirts...and up top and boot for a 70 impala...that's a good start..I'll pm you when you tell me too...


Skirts for the 67 are easy to make, the boot for a 70 can come from a 59 vert


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

58 cruiser skirts are in only have 5 sets right now
lecab up tops have 7 right now
and the 58 uptops are in only have 5 right now till next week need minor mods


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

How much on them pm me


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

skirts are $5

and uptops are $7 

prices include shipping


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Save me a uptop homie !


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll shoot u a pm tomorrow gonna need 58 cruisers and up top and other stuff to homie


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Save me a uptop homie !


they sold out bruh i should have some more this week


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

who will be interested if i cast these:





























depends on how many replies i get i'll cast


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

As far as the caprice and the big body vert go, I would make sure u have permission to cast those to sell.... Time and time again I see people get all bent out of shape when someone recasts their original and sells it...just tryin to help bro...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caprice look too much like a monte with caprice parts stuck on....and im guessing you ended up with the beto molds from 408 then?! i'd jump on LUX'S lincoln in the back round first to be honest ROLY! but i guess see what you get?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

depending on the price id b down for a bigboddie(if it comes with all peices)


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> As far as the caprice and the big body vert go, I would make sure u have permission to cast those to sell.... Time and time again I see people get all bent out of shape when someone recasts their original and sells it...just tryin to help bro...


i see your point on this .....but if aint noone casting/sellen em .....someones gotta give the people what they want:biggrin:

P.S.good luck sellin that caprice:biggrin: that thing is ugly!!!! youd probly have a better chance just molding/selling front/rear clip. just my .02


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

I already hit up 408model he said he sold the molds so I guess the big body will be gettin done soon


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well said coast2coast , sumbodys gotta do it. I would love a 68 and for sure the 2dr box. I mean yea it needs a little cleaning up but shyt thats still damn good. 

Hey hate to bug but can you snap some more pics of the lincoln??? And front n back pic of the 2dr box??? Cant get enough of this !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> I already hit up 408model he said he sold the molds so I guess the big body will be gettin done soon


:x:hoping it goes for a decent price


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wish someone made a bigbody hardtop for a decent price!!?!?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :x:hoping it goes for a decent price


I'll let u know once it to my boy to cast it


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I just sent you a paypal for my homie lil brandon's stuff.. If his is nice, I'll prolly send you anotha one.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got my package today....thanks for the quick shipping!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

I gotta agree wit' hocknberry about gettin' that Lincoln poured up asap, kuz they'll get bought up fa' sho' my homie!!!!


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

I am looking for some resin skirts, and visors for the 1/18 scale cars, does anybody make these??:dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Got any 62 impala skirts?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:got my package today....thanks for the quick shipping!


no problem homie



BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> I gotta agree wit' hocknberry about gettin' that Lincoln poured up asap, kuz that'z some fa' sho' "$$$$$$$$" my homie!!!!


well guess the lincoln it is but i aint makin $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ off that shit the guy casting it is



39 BOMBR said:


> I am looking for some resin skirts, and visors for the 1/18 scale cars, does anybody make these??:dunno:


idk no one casting parts for a 1:18 scale homie



OFDatTX said:


> Got any 62 impala skirts?


give me till like the end of next week and i should have some in


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got my package today roly! Thanks for the quik shipping!! Let me know when the gbody bench seat is available again.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

My standpoint is: If it's not being produced anymore and there are no intentions of the model getting' produced by the originator I would cast it. uffin:



COAST2COAST said:


> i see your point on this .....but if aint noone casting/sellen em .....someones gotta give the people what they want:biggrin:
> 
> P.S.good luck sellin that caprice:biggrin: that thing is ugly!!!! youd probly have a better chance just molding/selling front/rear clip. just my .02


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Gor my stuff Quick turn around thanks


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awsome skirts, thanks for tha fast shipping Rolly


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

U get my pm roly?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats good roly?! so i guess we both forgot?! i guess the guy i was gonna trade with forgot too?! LOL....whats up with the 58 cruiser skirts?! i'll still take 2 sets when you can get to em?! thanks bro!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:anything new to add to your regular items(from 1st page)?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:anything new to add to your regular items(from 1st page)?


just the 58 cruiser skirts the 58 up tops and lecab uptops for now


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

just got some 65-66 uptops


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

uffinmd


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Buy my homeboys stuff up!! Clean ass resin, unlike some of the shit that is around


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Can it be used for a 51 nd a 53 bel air?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ill take a couple 68's


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

what does the cadillac bumper kit look pm


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT
got my package today .....great castings:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Can it be used for a 51 nd a 53 bel air?


its should work on a 51-53 bel air might need slight mod


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Buy my homeboys stuff up!! Clean ass resin, unlike some of the shit that is around





COAST2COAST said:


> TTT
> got my package today .....great castings:thumbsup:


my 2 constant buyer lol yall always happy with your packages :thumbsup: coast2coast let me know if u need more batteries homie eventho jayson took a shit load yesterday lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:these should last a couple builds:biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you have 39 Chevy skirts?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Do you have 39 Chevy skirts?


Yea they do


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

If you got any casted,pm me, I need em bad for my current summer build off project


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Any 62 impala amt skirts????


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Any pics of the Cadillac booty kits on a ride


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Mike_e said:


> what does the cadillac bumper kit look pm





chtrone said:


> Any pics of the Cadillac booty kits on a ride


cadillac smoothie


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt anything on the body castings one 68 one big body one box 2dr??


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ill take 4 - 68's


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

uffin:Get my pm?
:nicoderm:Looks like u gonna b busy if u still in it


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

: )


----------



## topknot (Feb 13, 2013)

You still offering these parts for sell? I really hope so.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks BRO keep me posted


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Is any of this stuff still available? I need a few things...


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Man I hope so cuz I need some of these but it's been almost 2years since posting.


----------

